# Spike sent me to Disney finally



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Well, Spike sent me to Disney. I dared to try to help a lady with a problem with her Deere by telling her to go to the Yahoo Deere group for a more in depth answer than what she might get at GW. I knew the word Yahoo is verboten at GW, but she really didn't need to be exposed to the usual tar and feathers at GW of other brand owners telling her to buy a (fill in brand name here) because her Deere was junk. I thought about appealing to Spike, but I have decided against it as I'm kinda tired of the synthetic vs. dino oil wars and the constant bickering that seems to thrive over there.

So I guess the point is I'll be more full time here with you guys. I don't consider it an exile, more like an escape from a place I was comfortable in but really didn't like, if you know what I mean.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome to the club!!! I think just about everyone here has become a member of the Mickey Mouse Club!!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, not me, but I left before I got a chance to. Some real good people there, but cant make up for the bad ones.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

thats ridiculious.. he loses 'good' members just because you mention another site... 
oh well.. more time here then joe...


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I quit loking over there. The people change almost daily, and some just jump right in and let the sparks fly. No hanging around and testing the waters...let em have it with both barrels!

I think Spike is letting a lot of good folks down and his hits on the site will suffer, that in turn will affect his advertising money, and eventuly his pocket book.:money:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Good for you Joe...it makes leaving easy


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

There's not too much constructive information over on GW. Just a lot of nonsense. The constant bashing of certain brands, i.e. Deere or L-Series Deeres. Whenever someone asks a legitimate question, over half the responses is nonsense or turns into a bash on something. If Spike sent me to Disney land, so be it. No great loss as far as I'm concern.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

its too bad.. there are some good and knowledgeable guys over there... 
I hope they eventually find their way to our site here...


----------



## Gromulus (Sep 16, 2003)

*GW is a joke*

The quality of help and information on GW has decreased dramatically. Most of the posts turn into barb-trading and brand bashing. Spike is, was, and will always be a little despot. 

You are better off here.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

And i thought it was just this site that he didnt like I learn something everyday.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Good for you Joe! P!ss on Spike. I have looked over on GW several times but have found not much more than useless BS. Not much useful info. at all.


----------



## Hutch001b (Sep 16, 2003)

Guess I should go get sent to the mouse house too. I usually just stay out of the stupidity. Too many holier-than-thou know it alls there. Just hope Spike doesn't kick 'em all off or they'll all migrate here. Here, one can ask a question and actually get a sensible answer. Hutch


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

simple john,
You are one of the good guys from over there as are half the crew here. I don't see too many of the old helpful guys left over there. It cracks me up because I've borderline insulted Spike over there and no punishment, I've sent folks to other forums for better information to solve their problem before and no punishment, but yesterday, off forum through their e-mail system, I sent a yahoo address to someone that needed in depth Deere info and I'm banished. I knew I was pushing it and I'm certainly guilty enough from my past "crimes" but I didn't figure yesterday's infraction was that bad. Oh well, Spike can bite my hairy white butt. I'll work on getting this place to grow. Besides I like you guys better and Willie gets treated better here.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

OK...being a newbie....I'll ask the stupid question....what is GW? The only other forum sites I visit is the FZ1 Owners Association and an Antique Tractor site.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> * off forum through their e-mail system, I sent a yahoo address to someone that needed in depth Deere info and I'm banished. I*



wait a second... you did not even post it publically and you were banned? unreal...


you are correct.. there really is a lot of band bashing over there lately... 

i like it when someone, (for example willie) posts a similar thread in both places.. you get to see the different types of folks who frequent the sites.. 
he gets a lot of good positive feedback here.. and gets bashed a lot over there...


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by psrumors _
> *OK...being a newbie....I'll ask the stupid question....what is GW? The only other forum sites I visit is the FZ1 Owners Association and an Antique Tractor site. *


 ps its gardenweb.com 

http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/tractor/?18540


funny thing is.. here in this forum we can post the name without getting bannished.. if you go to that site and post 'tractorforum' it comes up as a forbidden word.. if you make reference to it.. you will eventually get banned.. he redirects your page to disney.com


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Good for you Joe.

I’m glad to know you’ll be full time here. I have stuck to my
self imposed exile from GW since the day I moved over here.
Just too much B.S. at GW, most of their members sounded like
they never had a screw driver in their hands anyway.
God bless Spike, he keeps making this a better forum.


----------



## Styx (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by psrumors _
> *OK...being a newbie....I'll ask the stupid question....what is GW? The only other forum sites I visit is the FZ1 Owners Association and an Antique Tractor site. *


So you have a Fazer?


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Well Styx, I had a 2002 model. Considering another but who knows. You?


----------



## Styx (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by psrumors _
> *Well Styx, I had a 2002 model. Considering another but who knows. You? *


No, not yet, BUT I'm seriously considering one the next go round. I'm down to 2 choices now. Either the R* Warrior or the FZ1. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

It is a shame that the people from this sight and the GW just can not get along.I do not agree with every thing that happens to members there.But it seems to me like if you want to be a part of this sight you must get sent to Disney first.Sad but is the way I see it.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johndeere _
> *But it seems to me like if you want to be a part of this sight you must get sent to Disney first.Sad but is the way I see it. *



johndeere now you know thats not true you are a member of both sites and you post quite often on both. Joe was a member who posted on both site a whole lot. From what i see now Spike must read everyones email and if he thinks you are trying to send one of his members to another site you get banned. Here we don't tell you what sites you can go look at or if you can tell someone of another site that might answer there question and haved to worry about getting kick off the forum for doing it. So why do you think you have to be sent to disney to become part of this site. We have many member of all different boards nobody just visits one board and thats it. I'm a member of four other boards that i visit daily. I don't post much there unless i have something to say but i still go there. I just like the way this board is set up its better then the other boards and the people are allot more friendly. johndeere i have always like you and am glad to see you post and hope you continue to post on both forums. But you dont have to get sent to Disney to be part of this site. Yes this site has allot of people who has been to Disney (Complement's of Spike) just for posting in the wrong thread or trying to help someone by telling them to go to such and such site.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Don't be sad for me john deere, I pushed the limits over there more than once in the past. And if I had a chance to do it again, I'd still tell that person to go to the Yahoo Deere forum. I always felt censored over there as to what I could say, or what other sites I could recommend. So now I'm fully in the land of the free and the home of Willie's inventions.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Not to hi-jack the thread but to hi-jack it. Go with the FZ1 Styx. Best bike I have ever owned. One hell of a ride. You wont be sorry.

Now back to our regularly scheduled program.......


If that is the way it is a GW......I wont bother! Looks like it is a pain in the ass to navigate anywho.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is the thread that got me, plus my e-mail through GW's off forum system giving the address for the Deere group. I changed the "o"s to zeros in "Yahoo" and told the person to change them back.

http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/tractor/msg0513085820014.html?7


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I do hope some folks currently at GW stay there forever....
I'm sure most folks have seen me in action - my worst behavior I would say is done on GW. It just has a way of bringing the worst out of me. Way too many bitter buzzards there who resent people who do more for themselves and of course have more than them .... However I can travel freely to either site and find this site as much home as some others. I tend to respect this site
a lot more than GW. Mostly because the people are nicer and more genuine...I do feel GW fills the empty void in my soul that I cant fill no matter what the vice is - the need to bash and do battle against the negative persuasion !! Therapy wont help

Duc


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *
> I'm sure most folks have seen me in action - my worst behavior I would say is done on GW. It just has a way of bringing the worst out of me. Duc *



ive seen you there duc.. pretty funny actually...


i love your simplicity bashing...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *I do feel GW fills the empty void in my soul that I cant fill no matter what the vice is - the need to bash and do battle against the negative persuasion !! Therapy wont help
> 
> Duc *


:furious: :furious: Have to relieve stress somehow:lmao:


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *ive seen you there duc.. pretty funny actually...
> 
> 
> i love your simplicity bashing... *



I think that was my best work! the best part about was I just finished having a down and out bash/brawl with a bunch of Simplicity owners who were just sitting too high on the pedestal
when a series of posts came out with complaints about Simplicity machines. They were I guess minor complaints overall but it just gave all the Cub & JD owners a field day...we humbled them all I tell ya after that!! Overall I think everybody was laughing about it - I still chuckle over it

Duc


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Yep you just do not get good clean fun like that here Duc.That was funny.


----------



## Styx (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by psrumors _
> *Not to hi-jack the thread but to hi-jack it. Go with the FZ1 Styx. Best bike I have ever owned. One hell of a ride. You wont be sorry.
> 
> Now back to our regularly scheduled program.......
> ...


Already have registered with the FZ1 Owners Assn. Now its time to research. 

Thanks,


----------



## Spike (Sep 26, 2003)

*Hmmmm*

Here's a thread that has all kinds of web sites linked. I guess Spike just watches the Tractor forum??

Links and Links

SpikeLight


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, the iron ruler of GW must be of aryan descent. I have never witnessed such blatent disregard for public opinion, free-speech and open communication. I know that TF will never be the one-stop place for everything this community as a whole may want or need --- but I would never censor or prohibit discussion related to alternative sites. I welcome all of you and I appreciate the efforts that all of you have made to make this place here at Tractorforum what it is.

JD, I disagree with the premise that everyone needs to be sent to Disney at GW before they can become members here. I have never believed that GW had anything over this site in any regard. I find the bickering, the rude outlandishly pompous and arrogant behaviour at GW to be disheartening to say the least. I find a greater degree of genuine people with meaningful and insightful posts here at TF.

Well, in any case ---- have fun and welcome back to the place where you will never be sent to Disney. How childish. 

Andy


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *welcome back to the place where you will never be sent to Disney. Andy *



but I like disney...


<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/Gif%20Files/Mickey_walks.gif>


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

I was thinking of posting a thread telling everyone to come here for its wayyy better.
Ryan


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Joe
I saw that post there yesterday and really didn't think you were doing anything "wrong". Nothing makes any sense over there,what's wrong with trying to help someone? Isn't that the reason we ask questions?
Anyway, we always look forward to what you have to say here. I've never seen you post anything that wasn't helpful at either site. I especially like your ebay links to the odd attachments for the older machines. Just remember your friends here do appreciate you.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

*spike*

Spike sent me birthday wishes today and i've been banned at GW for about 2 months now. I thought that was rather thoughtful of him.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

* "If so, I can recommend another forum that specializes in Deere tractors, but they won't let me link to anything with the word Yah00 in it here"* 

thats why you were banished from the site? wow


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

As I said earlier I do not agree with every thing over at the other sight.However I remember very well a few months back when we lost several good members there.It was all over this sight and a few were banned there because they were told here that how bad it was there and tempers flared and it was almost like a I dare you to tell GW where to go and a few did.There was talk of how this sight has grown and is getting bigger and there will be no GW.Thats a shame that so many good members are gone now.But I come here and there no longer here.

There is a lot of bashing going on there.But some of it is all in fun and most realise this.The nasty ones always find away to get there self banned and that is good also.Some are new and do not realise there is friendly kidding there.Others are only there to cause trouble.But it is a friendly group for the most part.Things move along fast there.Here you can check back a few times a week and there might be something new.I understand this sight is new and it will take time.It is a good forum also.But here about the only thing bashed is the GW and I do not see it as friendly kidding.A few months ago it really got out of hand and I stayed away until recently.I was beginning to like it here better.But now it looks like it could still be a Come here were better even though were not sight.Just my opinion and not meant to piss anyone off.

There are different types of people there.

Ones that think they know it all.

Ones that know nothing and thats why there asking

Ones that know a lot not all and are there to try to help and learn.That is the group I think of my self to be.


I learned a long time ago that the type that think they know it all.Know nothing.I like to learn and help the ones that could not fix a sandwich.With a little humor and fun thrown in.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I cannot say that I totally understand your post, JD. I think you are trying to say that the sites are different and that you like the friendly bashing at GW. Great, glad you like the fun and atmosphere at GW. I totally disagree with your activity issue. There are more "visable" posts there because they have the ole "messages in a tank" layout, where every single post is seen on the front page. We average over 225 posts per day, with some days over -400- posts. I dare say that is some good activity. Hardly ever does a post here go a few minutes, much less several days, before there is a reply or new post. In addition, we average over 150,000 hits per day here. 

Listen, if you are personally offended because I am personally 
dismayed at the immature actions and egotistical behavior of the administration of GW, then I guess you will continue to have to decide about your statement against Tractorforum saying "Come here were better even though were not sight" ---- I never have made any claims to limit postings of other sites, links nor discussion on this forum. It has always been about the community and this site is and has been what the members here have made it. 

If you rather a site where you have to watch your words, mince your feelings and otherwise exist in fear of being sent home to Disney, then GW is your site my friend. But alas, do you think for a second that your post above and your blatent insubordination would have been tolerated at GW, must less discussed openly and fairly? Let the chips fall where they may. I welcome your posting and your opinions -- even if they are different than mine, but please keep it above the belt. I am not here to debate sites nor any aspect of forum differences. I am just honored that so many people proudly call Tractorforum home and continue to support their community forum here. 

Regards,
Andy


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Sheesh...

What is this fascination with what goes on or doesn't go on at GW? Seems whenever someone gets banned by Spike, this old dead horse gets drug out and beaten again! Who cares?

I just can't see wasting all this time going over and over the same thing again. Get over it....


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Very well said Greg.That was basically what I was trying to say.


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

The way I see it is the ones who belong here will find their way, and I too hope that some of them stay in neo-nazi land. 

I think spike should send them all to the Willy Wonka Chocolate Factory, as he sure seems like a candy ass to me. Then again, I can somewhat understand the Disney thing too- it's all a childish Mickey Mouse thing to begin with. Watch your typo's, guys. LOL

OOPS! I can say candy ass here, right? Your not gonna send me to Martha Stewart.com, are you? LMAO

Greg


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *Sheesh...
> 
> What is this fascination with what goes on or doesn't go on at GW? Seems whenever someone gets banned by Spike, this old dead horse gets drug out and beaten again! Who cares?
> ...


I didn't start this thread. It is a darn shame that someone as active and positive as Bontai Joe was banned for merely recommending a Yahoo link for another member to find more information about his inquiry. He was sharing his experience, and others were putting their input. I merely responded to the inaccurate statements made by JD and I will continue to respond to such statements regardless of the topic as they pertain to this site, its activity and how it is operated. It was never a "dead horse" issue, Greg. It is likewise not a "fascination" but a first-hand account of Joe's recent experience at GW. If the truth hurts, then maybe you should readdress your position on reality. The members posting negative statements about GW are not endorsed by this site --- they are active, positive individuals who are simply saying the quality at GW has diminished greatly and Spike's egolord mentality there is not appreciated. 

Unlike Spike I am not threatened by people with open ideas, free-speech or a party to such immature and tyrannical behavior. Had JD not attempted to slander the truth with regard to his statements, I would have never even posted on this thread. You are right --- time to move on and closed this thread --- for the sanity of the board itself. If anyone wants to correspond further you can PM me. Thanks for your comments and posts. It is appreciated. 

Thanks for the support and hope we are all happy people now.

:homereat: :homereat: :homereat: :homereat: :homereat: :homereat: 

Regards,
Andy


----------

